# BBC's channel CBeebies is looking for families to take part in hit show 'My Story'



## Olivia_BBCScotland

*BBC looking for families from CANADA or AUSTRALIA for CBeebies kids show 'My Story'*

Hi Ex-pats of Canada and Australia!

I'm looking for British Ex-Pats to be contributors in the 2nd series of the hit CBeebies programme My Story [more info on our first series can be found via www (dot) bbc (dot) co (dot) uk (forward slash) cbeebies (forward slash) mystory]

My Story pioneers the concept of history to pre-schoolers. It is a unique child-led history brand, taking children on a journey to find out their own family’s history through fun, adventure and play – and to discover that every family has a story!

We're really keen to feature a story in our new series about being an Ex-Pat in Canada OR Australia and so are looking for someone that could tell it! Ideally we are looking for a charismatic family member that can retell their own life story to a bubbly 4 to 6 year old member in their family - a great grandchild, grandchild, niece/nephew, son/daughter or even a godchild. The storytelling would be filmed in key locations from the story in the contributor’s new home (Canada or Australia) and we would incorporate fun activities that tie into the experience. We basically want someone with a great story relating to living as an Ex-pat in Canada or Australia and a family member of the right age (4-6 years old) for them to tell it to. It can be about any angle of this subject!

If you would like to discuss this further then please do not hesitate to contact me on the details below or please pass on to anyone you think that may be interested!

Thanks and best wishes,
Olivia

Olivia Clark 
Researcher, My Story - Series 2 
BBC Scotland 
+44 (0)141 422 7856 
olivia (dot) clark (at) bbc (dot) co (dot) uk 
Zone 4.34, 40 Pacific Quay, Glasgow G51 1DA


----------

